# LFKC trip to The Green Machine



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2010)

Thanks to Luis for initatting the thread over at the London Fish Keeping Club forum:

http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=287.0

Some of the Londoners are finally going to make it over to TGM 

We coming up on Saturday April the 3rd and should be there around 1PM.

Would be nice if some of the northerns could meet us there for a catch up 

Just keeps getting better!!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2010)

I'm in!  Booked my ticket from Leamington.  Not as much as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm in!  Booked my ticket from Leamington.  Not as much as I thought it was going to be.


Great stuff, that makes it 4 of us with another 2 a maybe!  Exciting stuff


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Mar 2010)

Would love to join you for that one, but its Easter weekend so we've got stuff on.  Hope the roads and trains are OK   

I'm heading up there in May, so will post up about my plans nearer the time.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## a1Matt (17 Mar 2010)

I'm looking forward to this.  Got my return ticket for Â£20, what a bargain!  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to this.  Got my return ticket for Â£20, what a bargain!  8)


Looking forward to the visit also


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

Me three!  My ticket was Â£18   It means you guys are travelling London to Leamington for Â£2!?  I wish I could get to London for that


----------



## James Marshall (17 Mar 2010)

I'm well up for this, travelling up together will make the long journey much better.
Also it would be great to meet some fellow London scapers.
Do the Â£20 tickets need to be booked in advance or can they be purchased on the day?

Cheers,
James


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

The quicker you book, the cheaper it'll be James.  Hopefully the tickets are still Â£20.  We booked tickets last weekend, but hopefully you can still get them at this price.  Check the thread in Paulo's first post for details of which train we're all apparently on


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (17 Mar 2010)

I'm kind of disappointed that I'm going up North to see the in-laws that weekend...


----------



## James Marshall (17 Mar 2010)

Thanks Steve, i'll get that booked today, i look forward to meeting you.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

I've been lucky enough to meet many of the society so far.  Always nice to meet more folks   Looking forward to this now!


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Do the Â£20 tickets need to be booked in advance or can they be purchased on the day?


There are still Â£20 tickets available, just checked so get booking, would be nice to meet you James


----------



## a1Matt (17 Mar 2010)

The thread over on lfkc (linked to in the first post) has the link to the Â£20 tickets. It also has our seat numbers so you can choose to sit with us (or not!)


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Mar 2010)

I`m on nights that weekend, but I should be able to pop to down to see how everyone is.

Dave.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

Awesome Dave


----------



## andyh (17 Mar 2010)

Despite neither being a Londoner or Northerner, i would like to  think that i will be able to make this!

One quick question has anybody told them that we are coming, coz i reckon Jim and boys will be well happy for UKAPS gang to role up! (i.e make sure he has enough clean mugs!)  

Andy


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Despite neither being a Londoner or Northerner, i would like to  think that i will be able to make this!
> One quick question has anybody told them that we are coming, coz i reckon Jim and boys will be well happy for UKAPS gang to role up! (i.e make sure he has enough clean mugs!)
> Andy


I am sure they have spotted this by now, I did send someone a PM just in case!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

I just PM'd too, telling the guys to make sure the kettle is on


----------



## ghostsword (18 Mar 2010)

Fantastic result.. I really though that I was going to travel alone, just posted the thread hoping that some nutter in London would also be up for 8 hours travel, little did I know that almost everyone is up for it.. And now it gets better, as some of UKAPS members will be going as well..

Thanks to Paulo we managed to get tickets at Â£20, as the first time I looked I only had seen the Â£66 ones. 

It will be great to see TGM, taking a old ladies trolley as I expect to buy some good kit there, not a trip that one will do often..


----------



## James Marshall (18 Mar 2010)

Just got my tickets, Â£20 what a bargain, cheers for the tip Paulo   
i'm in coach B, seat 19b on the way out and 23b for the return.
Really looking forward to it, should be a good day.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 Mar 2010)

I'm going to be in the area on Friday, so am going to stay up there and catch up with you all on Saturday too   

Its becoming quite a gathering   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Mar 2010)

WOW what a trip this is turning out to be  glad so many people are going up with us 

I just sent out a newsletter to all LFKC members to make them aware of the fact that we making the trip, the more the merrier 

A copy can be found here: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/newsletter001.html


----------



## andyh (19 Mar 2010)

Looking forward to meeting you all dudes!  

Andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2010)

The TGM boys replied to my PM, so they know there's a bunch of us coming


----------



## CeeJay (20 Mar 2010)

And I can now make it too, after rearranging my work schedules.   
The outward journey has gone up to Â£15 but the return journey is still only Â£10. Absolute bargain. 
Well done to LD for spotting this one  
It's gonna be a great day, I can feel it in my bones (of the earth)  .


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Mar 2010)

Awesome!  So how many are comming now?

SteveUK
LondonDragon
Tonser
a1Matt
AndyH
James Marshall
CeeJay
Ghostsword
Dave Spencer

Copy and paste and continue the list if I missed you off (doing the list from memory and I know I've missed a few people!)


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2010)

SteveUK
LondonDragon
Tonser
a1Matt
AndyH
James Marshall
CeeJay
Ghostsword
Dave Spencer
Nelson +1
frothhelmet (LFKC)


----------



## Nelson (20 Mar 2010)

nelson+1 :? .i know im fat but i ain't pregnant  .

SteveUK
LondonDragon
Tonser
a1Matt
AndyH
James Marshall
CeeJay
Ghostsword
Dave Spencer
Nelson 
frothhelmet (LFKC)


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> nelson+1 :? .i know im fat but i ain't pregnant  .


Haha on LFKC you say you purchased your "tickets" and then number two seats


----------



## Nelson (20 Mar 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there and back


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Mar 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any excuse to wriggle - oh by the way the centre arm rest between the two seat does lift up - so you will be ok to spread yourselve out. 

Paul


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Mar 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Nelson (20 Mar 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Any excuse to wriggle - oh by the way the centre arm rest between the two seat does lift up - so you will be ok to spread yourselve out.
> 
> Paul


cheers paul  .i'll be able to spread out then.good job i've got 2 tickets  .


----------



## mlgt (22 Mar 2010)

You will all need 2 seats on the way back from TGM with all the goodies you will buying there


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Mar 2010)

SteveUK
LondonDragon
Tonser
a1Matt
AndyH
James Marshall
CeeJay
Ghostsword
Dave Spencer
Nelson
frothhelmet (LFKC)
Stu Worrall (Hopefully)

That's potentially 12! Not bad at all


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Mar 2010)

Yeah looking good to me, we been having some probs at work with the network core which work can only be done at weekends, looks like the big replacement of one of the core routers might get scheduled to be replaced on the 3rd April! I am not on-call that weekend so I should not be needed to come in. Lets hope so anyway!


----------



## ghostsword (24 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> You will all need 2 seats on the way back from TGM with all the goodies you will buying there



I am taking a suitcase with me..  Wood, rocks and literature..


----------



## mlgt (25 Mar 2010)

Dont forget Camera too !


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Dont forget Camera too !




I am taking the point and shoot and a camcorder..  

Maybe I can convince my wife that I really need another tank at home..


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

I wonder if TGM accepts volunteer work.. would be lovely to work there for a day or two.. Even just to change water.. LOL


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

I spent a day cleaning out one of their plant holding tanks last year.  Went up with John Starkey and Dan to buy some bits and spend the day chatting etc.  Was the best "working" day I've had in a long time


----------



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I spent a day cleaning out one of their plant holding tanks last year.  Went up with John Starkey and Dan to buy some bits and spend the day chatting etc.  Was the best "working" day I've had in a long time



That sounds really nice. Brings back nice memories of mucking in at a local record shop as a teenager  8) 

I think there was some mention of how do we get from the station to TGM.  CeeJay told me that he walked it before and it only took 15min.  After a 4+ hour train journey 15min of stretching the legs sounds like heaven


----------



## mlgt (25 Mar 2010)

You could always entice the lot to break into a jog. After your 10k run a few weeks back I guess you are ready for your next one A1Matt..


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> You could always entice the lot to break into a jog. After your 10k run a few weeks back I guess you are ready for your next one A1Matt..



We've obviously not met   

Actually, I thought about bringing my bike with me   My other hobby.  Fixed gear bikes.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> You could always entice the lot to break into a jog. After your 10k run a few weeks back I guess you are ready for your next one A1Matt..



Which lot you talking about?  I can barely run from the sofa to the computer desk..


----------



## a1Matt (25 Mar 2010)

I have an image in my head now of Steve cycling with me jogging alongside and everyone else waving as they drive past in a taxi    

(My knees do not hurt anymore, but are still clicking occasionally from that 10k run, I guess that is the price I pay for doing zero training beforehand! ..and yes I will do another one at some point, you joining me?   )


----------



## mlgt (25 Mar 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> I have an image in my head now of Steve cycling with me jogging alongside and everyone else waving as they drive past in a taxi
> 
> (My knees do not hurt anymore, but are still clicking occasionally from that 10k run, I guess that is the price I pay for doing zero training beforehand! ..and yes I will do another one at some point, you joining me?   )



LOL. I can imagine that and that smug look on Paulos face.   

Hehe, shame I cannot make it this time round. But will make it up there sometime as I will be needing to drop my little brother off at Stoke Uni in the near future


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Mar 2010)

Hey guys, I was thinking about coming up but its such a long way I'd fancy staying overnight somewhere nearby. Can anybody suggest anything? I'm quite happy to kip on someones floor. Sleeping on the floor of TGM would be awesome!  8)


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Mar 2010)

You'd be welcome to kip at mine Lisa


----------



## CeeJay (29 Mar 2010)

Hi Lisa


			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Sleeping on the floor of TGM would be awesome!


You'd be kept awake by all them popping oxygen bubbles from the pearling tanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Mar 2010)

SteveUK
LondonDragon
Tonser
a1Matt
AndyH
James Marshall
CeeJay
Ghostsword
Dave Spencer
Nelson
frothhelmet (LFKC)
Stu Worrall
Stu Gregory

Copied the list above from a few pages back so apologies if ive missed anyone.  Me and my mate Stu will be up around 13:30 depending on when my plasterer finishes at our house.  Stu G is on here but dont think hes posted yet.  We both used to visit Alisons Aquarium when it was open and hes looking to get back into it so this will be his first visit to TGM.

Might be worth taking stickers so people can write their usernames on so we know whos who??


----------



## andyh (31 Mar 2010)

So what time you London Boys getting there? Just so i can plan what time to leave?
Looking forward to it now!


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Mar 2010)

Getting into Wrexham at about 12:35 (I'm on the same train as the London boys). Might do lunch on the way, but not decided yet... Aim for about 1pm?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

Got the name tags printed:






I will let people write their own name and nick or whatever they want if they even want the tag lol


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

I'm bringing some generic UKAPS labels too so non LFKC folks can have one too


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I'm bringing some generic UKAPS labels too so non LFKC folks can have one too


There is UKAPS in there too


----------



## ghostsword (1 Apr 2010)

Thanks.. 

Bring some labels, I will need one.. Do not have a printer at home...


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Thanks..
> Bring some labels, I will need one.. Do not have a printer at home...


I have printed 14 sticky labels


----------



## ghostsword (1 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good man! Always a step ahead of the rest of us.. 

Thanks,
Luis


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

I have 21 labels printed   Oooh, the competition


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I have 21 labels printed   Oooh, the competition


There is only a dozen of us coming along lol


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

I always over-egg the pudding 

Nah, they were the only labels I could "borrow" from the stationary cupboard at work


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nah, they were the only labels I could "borrow" from the stationary cupboard at work


Ditto!


----------



## andyh (1 Apr 2010)

name badges! this is getting serious!
I should be there for 13.30.

Andy


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2010)

Sounds like a great gathering!

Have fun, all, and take lots of photos.  It's always interesting to see how the awesome display tanks are evolving.


----------



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2010)

I think i might be able to make it on sat,
regards john.

ps: if any of you guys want anything off my sale list i could bring it with me.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2010)

Fantastic John!  Will be great to see you mate


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately a friend of mine is moving to Vancouver and after a fair deal of messing me about, the only time we could meet is tomorrow lunchtime (in surrey). So I am afraid I'm going to miss this meet, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

That's a shame Lisa!  Actually, you'll not see her again so ditch her and come anyway  

I jest of course


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (2 Apr 2010)

Change of plans! Managed to change him to today, so I can come again booya!


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Apr 2010)

Is anybody taking a camera, or is that a stupid question?

Dave.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Apr 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Is anybody taking a camera, or is that a stupid question?
> 
> Dave.



stupid question


----------



## John Starkey (2 Apr 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Is anybody taking a camera, or is that a stupid question?
> 
> Dave.



Have you lost the plot spencer ?    ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Nelson (2 Apr 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll be watching you matt.sneaky git.


----------



## a1Matt (2 Apr 2010)

You can't have your guard up all day. I'll get you at some point


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

Just prepping stuff and spent the last 10 minutes frantically looking for my train tickets.  I seem to have put them "in a safe place".  Thankfully I've found them 

Currently watching 6 assassin snails in my 15cm acrylic cube hunting a few little pest snails I just chucked in.  One has been despatched already!  Impressive stuff!  Trying to find more pest snails now   Better than TV I tell you!

Ok, see you guys on the train tomorrow   Look out for me at Leamington!

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Look out for me at Leamington!


Gonna be hard to miss you mate 

A couple of us are aiming to be at Marylebone at 7:45, so look for the fat bloke in the green jacket! lol


----------



## Spanerman (2 Apr 2010)

Shame i cant make this, hope you have a good day chaps.

Say hi to my Riccia and Moss for me  hopefully getting them next week

Sam.


----------



## Dave Spencer (2 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Currently watching 6 assassin snails in my 15cm acrylic cube hunting a few little pest snails I just chucked in.  One has been despatched already!  Impressive stuff!  Trying to find more pest snails now   Better than TV I tell you!



It`s not exactly a Cheetah chasing a Thomson`s Gazelle, but whatever keeps you happy.  

See y`all later.

Dave.


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Apr 2010)

Well I was in the TGM locale today for business, so I popped into the shop and spent most of the afternoon there   Took lots of pics of the tanks and their inhabitants, and of the frogs (super cool  ) and reptiles too.  The displays are looking as good as ever, and Andy Macks Altums tank should be looking great for the morning, as he was in all afternoon with Elaine doing maintenance on it   

I'm staying nearby by tonight, but most unfortunately I have to be back down to Surrey for 11 am tomorrow so itll be an early start in the car, rather than the planed leisurely morning, and meet with all you guys in the afternoon - a real shame as it would've been great to see you again, and to meet new folks too.  Have a great time !

By the way I left an Easter HobNob for you to share with your tea  

Tony


----------



## nayr88 (3 Apr 2010)

i wish i was coming along   
i saw the post a while ago and thought i would need abit more knowledge before doing something like this but reading the thread sounds like its going to be a really good day. and i just got a tax rebate im sure tgm would love to releif me of   

Â£99.00 now whooops. cant justify that for a train ticket...

damn


----------



## mlgt (3 Apr 2010)

Anyone miss the train


----------



## andyh (3 Apr 2010)

Well it went well! Great to meet everybody! I hope you all have a good journey home, and get your picture posted up asap!

Thanks to Jim, Mark and Graeme for all the coffee!

Andyh


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2010)

Got back about 20 mins ago after a fantastic train journey with the London guys.  We almost missed our train home, with only a few minutes to spare!  Time flew past as we were having a good laugh, flicking through Luis' new AquaJournals and talking about scape plans etc etc.

It was great to meet loads of UKAPS folk as usual.  Thanks to Luis for sparking off this meetup, and Paulo for finding the cheap tickets!  Great job guys 

The TGM tanks are looking stunning as always.  The 10ft fallen tree scape has a feckin amazing HC carpet going on!  Andy Mack's Altum 7ft tank was simply stunning!  Some major pieces of wood going on in that tank!  Graeme's Bones of the Earth scape blew me away though!  Last time I saw it, it was still quite new.  It's matured amazingly!  Truely a spectacle 

Will post some pics when I get a chance, including the monster Hydrocotyle Sibthorpioides I bought!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Apr 2010)

Nice one Steve, glad you got home ok. And thanks for the compliments about Bones of the Earth......oh Bec says thanks for leaving the mini eggs, they didnt last long   

It was great to meet some new faces and make new friendships. Again, another proud moment to have you guys as members and integral parts of UKaps, it wouldn't be the same with out you all. 
Also, a great place to all gather up if your plant geeks like us. 

Hope you all got home ok.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> ....oh Bec says thanks for leaving the mini eggs, they didnt last long



Hah, but you were supposed to post anything I'd left behind      Glad they went to a good home


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 Apr 2010)

Lol, sorry dude, John ate them all, cluck cluck.....


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Apr 2010)

had a great afternoon meeting everyone at TGM, hope i got around to speaking to everyone, apologise if i didn't.  I picked up some nice cal aqua inlet glassware today so im just fitting that now   got a few pics whilst there.

Altums.




John Starkey and Altums



Dave "You're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!" Spencer and Stu G pondering the meaning of life.


----------



## mlgt (3 Apr 2010)

Looking forward to the rest of the pics


----------



## ghostsword (3 Apr 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the rest of the pics




Pics are great, but nothing beats walking into a shop like TGM. Where else would the owner asks you what you want to drink, tea or coffee? The hospitality is well worth the visit, if not to see the amazing tanks they got...

I always heard about the Altum's, they are amazing this, amazing that, etc.. but until you see one, it is hard to explain their beauty. 

They are so majestic, and the tank that houses them so well scapped, just priceless. 

I won't even mention the hardware, rocks, and wood on sale. I went to just see the tanks, buy a plant or two and experience the TGM shop, and came back with 5 books, almost 6kg of rock and one weird looking piece of wood, that it may well the be only one in the UK.. 

Done a couple of videos will post them on youtube after permission from TGM, otherwise will show you when next we meet.

We stayed until the last minute, had to almost run to catch the train, but it is a trip that one has to do again, maybe summer time.

You missed out mate..


----------



## Nelson (3 Apr 2010)

big thanks to TGM for the great hospitality.good to meet those who i met,sorry to those i didn't.

nice one luis for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> big thanks to TGM for the great hospitality.good to meet those who i met,sorry to those i didn't.
> 
> nice one luis for getting the ball rolling.




Thanks Neil,

Was showing the missus the tanks, and when the Altum's tank appeared she said "you want that one, right?" ..  .. Not with the Altum's, wouldn't be able to keep them in that well condition, but yes, I want that one.. ...


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Apr 2010)

Some of my pics from today.  Didn't take as many as I thought I would due to having too much fun chatting with folks 

10ft scape:















Spot the Panda   :





Andy Mack's altum scape:




















Graeme's Bones of the Earth:















Another of Graeme's:






Electric Blue Rams - For Lisa 






Sorry for the bombardment, but that's all


----------



## Etherelda (4 Apr 2010)

wow, the pics are fantastic. I need to plan a trip to that part of the world!

Never seen so much HC in my life, and my those altums are unreal. It sounds like a fantastic day for you all.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2010)

The HC was ridiculously thick.. It was even growing on rocks, which is something that I have never seen before.

The Altum's were just magical.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Apr 2010)

Altum's...:


----------



## mlgt (4 Apr 2010)

I didnt miss much then 

I will definatly be popping there sometime in the year when I have to drop my lil brother to Stoke Uni.

Excellent pics, Reminds me of Hong Kong but all the good tanks packed into 1 store!


----------



## a1Matt (4 Apr 2010)

Was a good day out   

The memorable bits for me were... 

...8 hours of train journey being fun.
...The Altums.
...When asking for a glass of water, Mark (of TGM fame) offering me a choice of tap or RO.  Love it!  8) 
...After a couple of months of looking for them, finding and buying some Chocolate Gouramies (8 hours drip acclimatisation and they are showing full colours straight away   ). Sorry Andy   
...The Altums again. They really were spectacular.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

Really enjoyed the trip, journey went by very quickly indeed, really good bunch of guys, didn't even get to take my laptop out of the bag to watch a movie lol

Finally purchased my Aquamedic 1000 CO2 Reactor  also a few pots of plants (some hair grass and junkus repens).

Didn't post last night as I got home and was knackered, just finished editing some photos, they didn't come out as good as I expected but never took photos under metal halides before and it shows lol

Will start with the 10ft Iwagumi:


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

Graeme's excellent 2m cube:


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

My favourite tank with one of my favourite fish the Altums


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

More Altums


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

And why not! A few more altums


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2010)

Some of the other tanks on show:




















And a couple of beasts that I just loved:







All in all a nice day out but also a very tiring day, was great to finally go up to TGM and meet some new faces.

Thanks to Graeme, Jim and Mark for being greats hosts


----------



## Always Broke (4 Apr 2010)

It certainly looks like you had a great time looking at the lovely set-ups. Just a pity its to far to go for a day out for myself.
There are some amazing looking plants in there.
hopefully I will be able to include a trip there along with something else to make it worthwhile in the future .

Simon


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Apr 2010)

Paulo

Super pictures - can you spot Lisa Perry in one of the pictures or is it that damm panda again.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Apr 2010)

Loving the photos 

Sam


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (5 Apr 2010)

Judging by the photos, is everyone now trying to work out where in the house they can have a big, deep tank to keep Altum's?

Looks like you all had fun...


----------



## James Marshall (5 Apr 2010)

Just wanted to say what an excellent day it was. Meeting so many like minded people and getting to chat about scaping all day was a real treat  .The 8 hours of train travel flew by whilst in such excellent company.
The scapes and hospitality at TGM were top notch. The 10 foot carpet of HC and the Altum tank were absolutely outstanding, but for me Bones of the Earth remains the best scape i have seen in the flesh.
Sorry for not posting yesterday but i was planting the pots of HC i bought. I decided to use the Japanese method of planting it one stem at a time, and am now suffering from nervous exhaustion  

Cheers,
James


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

Hah!  About to plant my HC.  I think I'll go the small plug route this time


----------



## Becca (5 Apr 2010)

Was a great day...and as a result I was awake in the middle of the night thinking about doing my own scape. Am gona do a Cumbrian scape and am planning a trip to the Lakes to collect my rocks for it. Is going to be a purely 'BECCA' tank - no Graeme influence!

I have been inspired...and although it will probably be crap I am very enthusiastic! Lol. Your advice will be much needed and appreciated tho

Becca xx


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Apr 2010)

Yes, im going to stay out of this one, ive had my orders.... Though she has got me jealous, the girlfriend doing a scap, pah, I think I should also be doing one. Mind you, I do doit all day.....

I think you will do a great job Bec.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Apr 2010)

Look forward to that one Becca!


----------



## andyh (5 Apr 2010)

Becca said:
			
		

> Was a great day...and as a result I was awake in the middle of the night thinking about doing my own scape. Am gona do a Cumbrian scape and am planning a trip to the Lakes to collect my rocks for it. Is going to be a purely 'BECCA' tank - no Graeme influence!



Go for it ! Graeme has no idea anyway


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (5 Apr 2010)

Go for it Becca!

You may indeed see a Lisa Perry in there, Steve didn't see me posing through the tank 

Gotta love those altums...


----------



## Becca (5 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys, I will indeed go for it. Watch this space! After a spot of personal research conducted on this very forum I will be attempting 'something', am sure I'll show it you so you can have a laugh! Might even do a journal for extra comedy value  

Becca


----------



## Dan Walter (6 Apr 2010)

Great pics, tanks and banter! 

I must get up to TGM sometime soon.. 

Did anyone get any fresh shots of George's demo tank? I've been itching to see how this tank has developed.

Cheers

Dan


----------



## zig (6 Apr 2010)

Some splendid pictures  tanks looking good as always from TGM, thanks for sharing your trip guys


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Did anyone get any fresh shots of George's demo tank? I've been itching to see how this tank has developed.


I thought I did as it was my fav of the smaller tanks, but I see no photos of it in my memory card  bummer.


----------



## flygja (7 Apr 2010)

That 10-foot iwagumi has *the best* manicured lawn I have ever seen! Almost looks like a well-put-together desert or something (sorry, ran out of vocab here ) Graeme's cube has really come into its own, its really stunning! 

No photos of Oliver Knott's tank? I'm really interested to know how that turned out.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Dan Walter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get back on that train then Paulo


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

I got a couple of George's tank, but they really didn't come out well   If I can do anything with them I'll post but after a quick fiddle I figured they wouldn't do the scape justice and left them.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> No photos of Oliver Knott's tank? I'm really interested to know how that turned out.


I think I have at least one, I will put it up sometime, just didn't like the tank so didn't post it lol



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Get back on that train then Paulo


Are you starting another train journey or what?  there were a couple of guys checking the tank when I was going around taking photos and just never got back to it again, just not enough time to do it all lol


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ...there were a couple of guys checking the tank when I was going around taking photos and just never got back to it again, just not enough time to do it all lol



Next time it's either the 6:10am train, like Gerard was on, or a weekend trip   Have to sweet talk Jimmy into the UKAPS camping trip we talked about last year


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Next time it's either the 6:10am train, like Gerard was on, or a weekend trip   Have to sweet talk Jimmy into the UKAPS camping trip we talked about last year


Would have been nice to have a longer talk to Jimmy, Mark and Graeme also, just they were also busy with customers and the gang buying stuff, but was good to meet quite a few members from up north.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Apr 2010)

We should do a weekend trip... I would recommend adding in a trip to the blue planet... A b&b can cost around Â£25 for a night... Could work out pretty cheap?


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ......but was good to meet quite a few members from up north.



Who are you calling a northerner?  

Dave.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Apr 2010)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The southerner's class Watford gap as the middle of the country, so you and I are classed as Northerner's. So a person who lives in Scotland is a Northern Northerner.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> So a person who lives in Scotland is a Northern Northerner.
> Regards
> paul.


no.......they're a jock    :silent: .


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Apr 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> We should do a weekend trip... I would recommend adding in a trip to the blue planet... A b&b can cost around Â£25 for a night... Could work out pretty cheap?



There is always Chester Zoo as well. A few could sleep over at mine if they wanted to.

Dave.


----------



## Mawgan (8 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> Flyfisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2010)

Mawgan said:
			
		

> nelson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :text-+1:


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2010)

Managed to tidy up the aweful picture of George's scape that I took.  Picture doesn't do it justice to be honest!  I've had to heavily photochop to sort out dodgy perspective and exposure, so apologies in advance


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2010)

Nice one Steve looks pretty good to me  glad you managed one!!


----------



## Garuf (10 Apr 2010)

Doesn't look anything like I imagined it would! In my head it was a huge mound of bolbititis with some tiny crpyt foreground looking like it was from the pages of aquajournal, it looks like it's missing Georges touch.


----------



## Dan Walter (11 Apr 2010)

Ah there it is..Nice one Steve, photo looks ok to me (?!) but I bet it looks better in the flesh (as they always do imo)
I do like this though.. I imagine it would be a fairly easy tank to maintain/prune with all the space around the island.  It seems to give a very clean look which I like.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Apr 2010)

The Altum Angels tank video


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Apr 2010)

Great video Luis   Shows all of the scapes nicely!


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Managed to tidy up the aweful picture of George's scape that I took.  Picture doesn't do it justice to be honest!  I've had to heavily photochop to sort out dodgy perspective and exposure, so apologies in advance


just to contrast this was the tank on setup day to show how its grown in.  The moss has taken over the stones slightly!


----------



## ghostsword (11 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Great video Luis   Shows all of the scapes nicely!



Thanks, this was taken with my point and shoot camera, I think that the next time I go I will take a tripod and my HD camera..  Then burn into a dvd and setup a loop on my 42inch tv, and dream..


----------



## ghostsword (14 Apr 2010)

Have also a look at the journal of how the Altum angel tank was setup.. 
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/ar ... -aquascape


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2010)

Nice one, Stu!  I can't take credit for anything other than the initial design, unfortunately!  I did deliberately go for a lower-maint set-up in sympathy for Graeme!   Last I heard that this tank was their most trouble-free.


----------

